# Uống tinh bột nghệ theo cách này chết người lúc nào không hay



## Vũ Thu Hằng (6/4/18)

Không phải ai cũng biết, uống tinh bột nghệ không đúng cách có thể gây tắc ruột và tử vong nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị kịp thời.

Tinh bột nghệ hiện nay được khá nhiều người tin dùng để chữa các bệnh về đường tiêu hoá, làm đẹp da, bổ máu, thậm chí là chẳng mắc bệnh gì cũng uống nhằm bồi bổ cơ thể. Thế nhưng không phải ai cũng biết, uống tinh bột nghệ không đúng cách có thể gây tắc ruột và tử vong nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị kịp thời.

Theo GS.TS Đào Văn Long, chuyên gia cao cấp tiêu hóa gan mật - Khoa Tiêu hóa (bệnh viện Bạch Mai), bệnh nhân N. V. H, nam, 74 tuổi đã được phẫu thuật cắt 1/2 dạ dày với chẩn đoán ung thư dạ dày loại ung thư biểu mô tế bào nhẫn.

Bệnh nhân được phẫu thuật tại Bệnh viện Đại học Y Hà Nội đã 3,5 tháng. Sau khi ra viện bệnh nhân được các Bác sĩ tư vấn đây là loại ung thư dạ dày đáp ứng kém với hóa chất, vì vậy bệnh nhân nên dùng các thuốc nâng cao sức khỏe.

_

_
_Uống tinh bột nghệ không đúng cách có thể gây tắc ruột._​
Gia đình cho Bệnh nhân dùng bột Tam thất, tinh bột Nghệ trộn với mật ong, Linh chi để mong bệnh nhân sớm hồi phục. Bệnh nhân ăn cháo, súp ninh nhừ gần 3 tháng. Từ sau tháng thứ 3 trở đi bệnh nhân có ăn bổ sung xen kẽ cơm, bánh đa, miến. Sau đó bệnh nhân thấy có tình trạng ăn không tiêu, ậm ạch, ợ nóng và hơi thở có mùi hôi. Bệnh nhân đã đến kiểm tra soi dạ dày kiểm tra tình trạng liền vết thương sau phẫu thuật.

Bệnh nhân lớn tuổi đã có tiền sử tai biến mạch não 2 lần (năm 53 tuổi và năm 70 tuổi). và đặt máy tạo nhịp tim điều trị mạch chậm cách đây 3 năm (năm 71 tuổi). Bệnh nhân được soi dạ dày tiền mê lần 1 vào ngày 12/6/2017, kết quả cho thấy dạ dày đã cắt một phần và nối thông với hỗng tràng, miệng nối hẹp tương đối, bờ miệng nối xung huyết, phù nề mạnh. Có một khối bã thức ăn kết dính rất lớn choán gần như toàn bộ phần dạ dày còn lại. Bác sĩ đã tiến hành cắt nhỏ và gắp phần lớn khối bã thức ăn bằng snare.

Đối với trường hợp bệnh nhân N. V. H các bác sĩ nghĩ nhiều đến quá trình tạo thành khối bã thức ăn nhiều khả năng là do bệnh nhân dùng tinh bột nghệ trộn với mật ong nên dễ kết dính với xơ của thức ăn tạo thành khối bã.

Các bác sĩ cho rằng, khối bã thức ăn được hình thành khi bệnh nhân ăn những thực phẩm có nhiều chất tanin như: Hồng ngâm, xoài xanh, ổi… và thức ăn có nhiều chất bã xơ xen lu lô như măng...

Đặc biệt lưu ý về thời điểm ăn, nếu ăn khi đói, dạ dày còn trống rỗng, nồng độ HCl cao, hoa quả có nhiều chất xơ, có nhiều nhựa dễ bị kết tủa làm kết dính các sợi xơ thực vật, tạo thành khối bã rắn chắc. Cộng thêm thói quen ăn quá nhanh, nhai không kỹ là một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn đến nguy cơ gây tắc ruột do bã thức ăn. Khối bã thức ăn thường gặp ở người già và trẻ nhỏ do nhu động của đường tiêu hóa kém.

*Một số lưu ý khi dùng nghệ:*
- Không dùng tinh bột nghệ với thuốc tây cùng lúc để đề phòng trường hợp ảnh hưởng đến máu.

- Nữ giới bị rong kinh kéo dài không nên sử dụng tinh bột nghệ vì tinh bột nghệ có tác dụng khai thông khí huyết, vì vậy chỉ có tác dụng chữa tích huyết, bế kinh chứ không thể chữa rong kinh.

- Những người bị bệnh về dạ dày, đường ruột nên uống tinh bột nghệ đen (tinh bột nghệ đen mật ong nước lọc) trước bữa ăn.

- Không nên xem nghệ là thần dược vì nó chỉ có tác dụng khi sử dụng vừa phải. Chất curcumin mặc đù được biết đến với khả năng giảm viêm, chống oxy hóa nhưng nếu sử dụng quá nhiều cùng có thể gây ra tác dụng phụ là buồn nôn, tiêu chảy, rối loạn chuyển hóa sắt, chặn protein hepcidin, gây ra thiếu sắt ở bệnh nhân mẫn cảm.

- Tiêu thụ curcumin liều cao còn kích thích tuyến thượng thận bài tiết cortisone - một chất có tính kháng viêm cao. Vì vậy, nếu tiêu thụ nhiều nghệ, khả năng kháng viêm của cơ thể sẽ giảm đi.

_Nguồn: tienphong_​


----------

